# Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm planning a trip to Dubai in late Dec. and would like to go to Abu Dhabi for a couple of days. What is the easiest and cheapest way to get there for a non-Arabic speaker?

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

To get a rental car, and drive the hour and twenty to thirty min up there.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Same as jinx said, if you dont want to drive, you can always take public buses going from Bin Battuta mall metro station.
Btw whether you speak Arabic or not doesnt matter at all in public transportation


----------



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Same as jinx said, if you dont want to drive, you can always take public buses going from Bin Battuta mall metro station.
> Btw whether you speak Arabic or not doesnt matter at all in public transportation


I've been to Dubai before and know most of the service workers are Filipino or Indian so Arabic is not an issue. Learning Arabic, but a long way from anything more than good morning or do you speak English.


About what is the cost for the bus?

Thanks


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

mate the bus will be painful even though its cheap, as in 15dhs or something. Takes about 2 hrs in the bus though!!! and the scenery is very similar all the way there.

Rented Car would be easiest or see if one of the hotels do a direct shuttle possibly


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Or a taxi will cost you around 300 to 350 dirhams. Once in abu dhabi, the taxi's are cheap. 

If you have a vehicle, you could easily make a day trip out to Al Ain (which is quite pretty, especially this time of the year) and maybe go out to Hatta area.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

50 min's from Umm Suqeim to Abu Dhabi corniche 



Jynxgirl said:


> To get a rental car, and drive the hour and twenty to thirty min up there.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> 50 min's from Umm Suqeim to Abu Dhabi corniche


I think she was talking of people who dont exceed the speed limit when driving


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Eng.Khaled said:


> 50 min's from Umm Suqeim to Abu Dhabi corniche


Khaled is a speed demon


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Or a taxi will cost you around 300 to 350 dirhams. Once in abu dhabi, the taxi's are cheap.


We travelled back and forth between AD and Dubai a couple of times last week by taxi. So easy and much cheaper than taking a train in the UK. Cost us on average 240AED. Highly recommended.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Eng.Khaled said:


> 50 min's from Umm Suqeim to Abu Dhabi corniche


I would not brag about that. That can't be safe either for yourself or others


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

legal speed was 160 km/h 



Tropicana said:


> I think she was talking of people who dont exceed the speed limit when driving


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not! till few weeks ago legal speed was 160 km / h 


Jynxgirl said:


> Khaled is a speed demon


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't exced the legal speed limit, which used to be 160 km / h, and now it's 140 km  I don't like speeding that much, except on Yas Island high way  



dizzyizzy said:


> I would not brag about that. That can't be safe either for yourself or others


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yas Island cut through to the corniche has a camera that is sat to go off at ??? 100 ?? or 80 ?? I think. As that IS the speed limit on that stretch. I havent been going into abu dhabi lately so cant remember which. I have a few tickets from that camera as isnt exactly posted well the speed limit changes. Even if was following the posted limit and not the speed limit of 120 from along that road, would of ended up with a few tickets.... Has been 140 I think since June or July on the abu dhabi side of 11 highway. I got a few tickets from that period prior to realizing the change happened...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes there's one camera at the opposite side of Ferrari World, Yas Island... It's big enough to be noticed before you reach it... Max speed limit there is 100 km/h, but you can go up to 120 or at least I do it and never got a ticket there.

Once they changed the speed limit of Abu Dhabi side it was allover the media and even there's a big sign informing drivers about the new limits, try to notice it once you enter abu dhabi high way.

I've been here for about 3 years and got only one speeding ticket. It was the other morning after they installed this camera on Ittihad road in front of City Center hotel, hidden under the bridge




Jynxgirl said:


> Yas Island cut through to the corniche has a camera that is sat to go off at ??? 100 ?? or 80 ?? I think. As that IS the speed limit on that stretch. I havent been going into abu dhabi lately so cant remember which. I have a few tickets from that camera as isnt exactly posted well the speed limit changes. Even if was following the posted limit and not the speed limit of 120 from along that road, would of ended up with a few tickets.... Has been 140 I think since June or July on the abu dhabi side of 11 highway. I got a few tickets from that period prior to realizing the change happened...


----------

